# Looking for cheap gravel supplies



## GreenNeedle (9 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know anywhere online that does very cheap fine gravel.  AE has some I like but in 2kg bags which is no good for me.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_223&products_id=1582

I am looking for similar stuff but 20kg and I don't particularly want to pay Â£34 for it. lol

Maybe maidenhead stocks it.  Any ideas
Andy


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2008)

Well this may be a little cheaper via a very quick google search: http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/bla ... -640-p.asp

Best bet might be to try your local Wickes, or Jewson, etc.


----------



## planter (10 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anywhere online that does very cheap fine gravel.  AE has some I like but in 2kg bags which is no good for me.
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_223&products_id=1582
> 
> I am looking for similar stuff but 20kg and I don't particularly want to pay Â£34 for it. lol
> ...



MA stock the Hagen gravels! Im sure this is available in 10 kg bags for Â£12- Â£13 if thats any use.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jun 2008)

I think Crabworx may be more suited to marine. Not sure what it is made of.

Will look in maidenhead next time in.

Did find these though:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-detail ... y/940.html

http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-detail ... y/940.html
I'm looking at the scond one so far.

Just trying to find out if I can get the Auagrit cheaper nw.  I am thinking of ditching all of the Tropica and starting totally afresh with the Aquagrit under the gravel.

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

I have about 20 - 25kg of dorset pea gravel that you can have for free, just stripped down my tank, it gave me a 3" depth in my fluval vicenza 180 bow front. I need to get rid of it and don't know here to put it!

92cm x 40cm


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jun 2008)

TBH Aaron.  Had a look in Pets at Home and I quite likey the 'highland river gravel' that Roman gravel do.  Cheap too.  Very nice colour.

Aquagrit is OK to put in on it's own but I want the gravel to be the perfect 'finish'. lol

Thanks for the offer though.  I'm sure someone will take it off you.

Andy


----------



## The Green Machine (11 Jun 2008)

We have some fine "red" gravel in 25kg bags at 21.00 per bag.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

Unipac do loads of gravels and sands, TGM stock Unipac tuff, Zambizi sand might do the trick, it's quite a large grain sand but smaller than 2-3mm gravel, it comes in 25kg bags and it's real reasonably priced. TGM has loads of Zambizi. Graeme uses it in his "Varience" tank.


----------

